# Photoshop CS6 Public Beta



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 22, 2012)

Adobe has launched a free public beta for their new Photoshop CS6   http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/photoshopcs6/

some free training for it too at lynda.com


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Nik....must say I'm a little surprised that it'll run on WinXP. Given the 'line in the sand' regarding LR4 I assumed the same line would be drawn with PS CS6. Obviously not!


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 22, 2012)

Photoshop has more users and a bigger ticket - it can justify the resources to keep XP support.

http://www.practicalphotoshopmag.com/2012/03/22/1050/ is an extract of an article I've written for Practical Photoshop, out in the first week of April. My top 20.

John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks John...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 22, 2012)

Great article John. From a first glance I did find jumping from ACR to Layers back to ACR an interesting approach.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 22, 2012)

It certainly wasn't how I drafted the original article! This also comes from it and gives some pointers to UI changes. 

I'll also point people to this post on my blog "painted landscapes" which was based on the amazing Oil Paint filter - I guarantee people will have great fun with it.

John


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 22, 2012)

Very informative and to the point articles John. Not too sure about the Lake District effects though seem quite harsh to me. Need to get in some practise with the new tools myself!!


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 22, 2012)

For photography, I wouldn't go near those effects! But if you're into Photoshop "painting", Oil Paint is a wonderful starting point, add a bit of Mixer Brush painting with CS5 bristle brushes and you'll be soon be pretending to be for V Gogh or Munch- at least that's what I was going for!


----------



## sam1216 (Mar 28, 2012)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Adobe has launched a free public beta for their new Photoshop CS6   http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/photoshopcs6/
> 
> some free training for it too at lynda.com


thanks let me check


----------

